

Microsoft-Nokia deal might be the best thing that ever happened to Android - db42
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/02/11/microsoft-nokia-deal-might-be-the-best-thing-that-ever-happened-to-android/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fortunebrainstormtech+%28Fortune+Brainstorm+Tech%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
pedalpete
These strategies seem to be over-thought. Handset manufacturers should have
one goal, selling the most and best handset they can make.

The android vs. windows arguments are only valid (I think) to people who live
and breath tech. I don't think the average consumer cares. The capabilities of
all the OSs are so similar that branding, marketing, etc. likely win over
other factors.

As far as Maps goes, Apple has google powering their maps, so why would LG
care if Windows maps are powered my Nokia? The handset manufacturer is getting
the service for free.

At the same time, Bing Maps is a great service, so I hope that Nokia maps is
equally as good.

